# Systemanforderungen für Mehrspuraufnahme



## 27apricot (6. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Computer kaufen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen sollte es ein Notebook sein (z.B. um es mit in den Proberaum nehmen zu können) und von Apple.

Meine Frage: welche Spezifikationen (Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, Festplattengeschwindigkeit, Soundkarte,...) sind erforderlich, um über ein entsprechendes Interface (?) mehrere (bis zu acht) Spuren gleichzeitig aufzunehmen? Welche Schnittstelle zwischen Interface/Mischpult und Computer ist geeignet, um die Spuren in Echtzeit zu übertragen: Firewire 400/800, USB? Kann jemand aus Erfahrung berichten?

Schöne Grüße und danke im Voraus:
27apricot


----------



## chmee (6. März 2006)

Ich kann nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen, habe keinen Apple, aber

als Gesichert gilt :
A - jedes aktuelle Apple-Modell wird mit 8 Spuren und mehr fertig.
B - Die Festplattengeschwindigkeit ist nicht mehr so wichtig, alle Platten sind schnell genug.
C - Umso mehr RAM, desto flüssiger läuft das System, ab 512, besser 1GB.

persönliche allgemeine Erfahrungen:
A - ich bin kein Fan von externen Festplatten, insbesondere USB-Platten sind für Aufnahmen meines Erachtens nicht geeignet.
B - Bei der Soundkarte würde ich auch eher eine Firewirekarte kaufen. 
C - Ist schon ein Mixer mit 8 Sub-Ausgängen vorhanden ? analog/digital ?
Dann Überlegung ob 8 analoge Eingänge (uU symmetrisch) oder ADAT/TOS-Link digital.

mfg chmee


----------



## 27apricot (7. März 2006)

Hallo chmee,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hab' gestern noch jemanden aus meinem Freundeskreis ausfindig gemacht, der seit 'ner Weile mit einem 12" Powerbook G4 (1,3 GHz) und einem Phonic Helix Mischpult mit Firewire-Schnittstelle auch mehr als acht Spuren gleichzeitig aufnimmt und damit keinerlei Probleme hat. Mit den aktuellen Powerbooks (bzw. den letzten 15" vor dem MacBook Pro) kann es also erst recht kein Problem sein.

Das Mischpult sei wohl nicht hi-end, ist aber recht preiswert (das 16-Spur-Gerät gibt's bei Thomann derzeit für 555 EUR), hat einen Multi-Effect-Prozessor und ist auch für den Live-Betrieb geeignet.

Schöne Grüße:
27apricot


----------

